# Lost Key Bait & Tackle - Rod and Reel Repair



## docfindley (Aug 31, 2014)

I dropped off a Shimano Stradic 2500 that had ceased up with Steve at Lost Key Bait and Tackle off Gulf Beach Highway. Steve has reconditioned several reels for me in the past. I figured this Stradic was a lost cause, but Steve's determination won the day. I now have a like new reel ready for fishing. The cost of the repair was so reasonable I asked Steve if he had miscalculated the cost. 
This locally owned small business also has a wide variety of bait and tackle that rivals what you find at bigger bait and tackle shops. 
If you are on the west side of Pcola, check out them out.


----------

